# Live worms?



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

After it rains, I get tons of little Red Worms every were. I usually collect them and use them of Blue Gill bait. So I was wondering.When I find the little tiny ones about as thick as a blood worm,but much longer, Can I wash them off,cut them down to size and feed them to my Jewels? I feed them Blood worms and shrimp brine as few times a months. So I can't seem to find the harm in some nice fresh worms unless they are toxic to that fish itself,but I can't seem to find any info reguarding that. I would apperciate any feed back.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Feeding worms from your backyard is risky. The worms are likely to have levels of chemicals from all the products used on the lawn by you or your neighbors. If you are going to feed worms, I would recommend raising them yourself.


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks Dave!


----------

